# Classroom tank. FINALLY



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I asked my sons teacher months ago if i could set up a little tank in her classroom and she agreed, I got a 6 gallon tank, endlers, a few shrimp, and what i thought was a dwarf crayfish and have had it set up in my home for about 3 months. I took the shrimp out to add the crayfish, but the shrimp didn't like my tank too much. In any case, i had put live plants in the tank, which the crayfish quickly devoured. And the crayfish turned out to be a bit bigger then i expected, so i'm thinking that it is actually a clarki or a huge cpo which is doubtful.

Anyways, I took it to the class today finally and got to teach the kids about Endlers and Crayfish and eco systems (even though this system isn't exactly ideal) I explained to them that fish need more than just to be "wet" but that they like different types of water and about water quality.

I must say there is nothing like seeing the world through the eyes of a child. Even though I LOVE my tanks and my kids do too, but to see 20 huge smiles and for them to to be SO excited when the endlers got their color back in a short time after being pale from the bag. Just priceless. The tank is so low tech. I have a broken decoration that the crayfish likes to hide in, a clay pot that he seems to like to eat in, a sponge filter and lots of fake plants for the fish to hide in mixed blue and purple gravel, but to this class, it was the best thing ever.

This was also a great boost to my son's self esteem who suffers from Autism Spectrum Disorder and has alot of trouble making friends. He felt on top of the world that his mommy was "teaching" his class about fish. Was a proud moment in my aquaria hobby 

A big thanks to InfraredDream for helping me get it started.

PS, it was also alot of fun for the teachers too, the main teacher looked at her TA and said "this is awesome, why in the world did i put this off so long" lol
​


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some extra endlers to donate for your classroom tank and some plants too if you're interested. I can bring them to the VAHC meeting Wednesday night if you're going. 

My sister-in-law has an autistic son so we can relate a bit to what you and your son are going through. Not easy, that's for sure.

Cheers,

Anthony

PS. NEED PICS!!!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

that's so great, pics please


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Anthony, but it's a smallish tank and already need to take a few out and the plants will get eaten by the crayfish. I have some hornwort floating at the top, but the cray always shreds them.

I'll see if i can get pics, it's nothing special to look at, just a plain tank with fake plants. But the kids loved it anyways, of course if i had my way, there'd be a much better tank with lots of plants. hehe


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Im sure you know but crayfish always mess up my plants


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i thought cpo's were plant friendly?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

For a classroom tank I would also go with fake plants myself. Great job!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's not a cpo. I bought it from a member that said it was cpo, however i believe it's a clarki. It has lived in there for quite a few months, but i'm contemplating taking him out, and adding a beta.
Here are some pics i took today with my phone.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Very happy to read that update! 
The crayfish is a lot of fun, but I would keep it in a separate tank  Too dangerous for the plants and the fish. I guess the shrimps are a better bet with the endlers.
Let me know if you want more plants, fish or shrimps. I would be happy to give you more.

Hope the kids continue to enjoy it!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement! Believe it or not, the crayfish does not bother the endlers at all. The fish actually eat with it and swim right up to his claws all the time. However, she (the teacher)tried to put a betta in there, but it lost some of it's tail because it was too colorful. I am going to ask her tomorrow if she'd like me to find the crayfish a new home so she can have a betta, i guess she really likes them and has them every year, besides it's too big for the tank i think.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

If it is a male betta, it could be tough with the colorful endlers. Would be too much for most boys to handle  A female betta is ideal!
Good luck with the tank. I hope everybody will be happy with the inhabitants


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Perhaps you should also ask the students as I have a feeling a lot of them may enjoy looking at the crayfish.
Your tank looks very cute and is in my opinion, perfect for a class room tank. You have kept it very clean and fun looking. Great job!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sooo, went in to clean the tank today, the kids where telling me they had fish eggs (which is impossible) The teacher emailed me wondering if she was feeding enough, but when i got to finally see the fish tank, there was soooo much uneaten food on the bottom it was a huge mass of fuzz. I guess when i gave her the 3 different types of foods to give variety, she thought she needed to give all 3 foods daily. YIKES!

Anyways, kids are happy with the way it is. Teacher is very grateful. I will definately be finding homes for some endler fish soon since there are 5 babies and 2 females ready to pop. lol

I got some thank you cards from the kids, I was impressed by what they remember, one remembered that there are different types of water, that fish needed more then to be wet. Another remembered that crayfish can grow back claws after molts and another thought the females where more pretty then the males because they where silver. So cute.


----------

